# ready made lotion from Bulk Apothecary



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anybody tried buying from a place like Bulk Apothecary and adding goat milk and fragrance? If you did add pasteurized goat milk would you have to add more preservatives? 

Here's their ingredients:

Our unscented Premium Hand And Body Lotion base offers unmatched quality and price. The Premium Hand And Body Lotion base does not need to be diluted and is great for people who want to add their own special ingredients or simply use as is. This Premium Hand And Body Lotion base is also great for people with fragrance allergies. Ingredients: Water, cocoa, coconut, shea buter, glycerin, polyacrylamide & C13-14 isoparaffin & laureth-7, clyclopentasiloxane & dimethicone, polysorbate 20, diazolidinyl urea & iodopropynyl butylcarbamate, tetrasodium edta, hemp oil, avocado oil, jojoba oil.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

You would definitely have to add more preservative and since you don't know much except ingreds (not the amounts) you are pushing the envelope on this one for bacteria.. the goat milk would have to be pasturized..
Why not make your own goat milk lotion or buy a goat milk based lotion.. 
There are some very simple recipes out there that have much less chemicals in them that are excellent.. and then you can add your essential oils (your other post) to your liking. I am posting a very easy to use recipe in the recipe section for you to try...


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting that recipe Barb. That is the first lotion recipe that makes me think I might be able to do it! Can I use aloe juice instead of water without having to change the preservative amount?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes you can, make sure that the aloe is pasturized also.. with the milk... Preservatives are added by percentage weight of your lotion... Usually at one percent...


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks so much for this Barbara!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tiffany, make sure the aloe vera juice you purchase is already preserved, then yes you can use it. I do not boil it and ruin it's preservative.

Tim wholesalesuppliesplus.com has a super thick goatmilk lotion, in fact if you are using it you may want to cut it in half with one of their hand and body lotions. I think everyone should start with bases, then as you gain customer base and make sure you can sell this in your area, then start making lotions, have it tested, and then sell. Especially if you are going to sell wholesale. Vicki


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use WSPs gm lotion base now.


----------

